# Scrollwheel not working

## Zr40

My scrollwheel doesn't work. I've put 

```
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

 in /etc/X11/XF86Config, but after restarting X, the scrollwheel still doesn't scroll!

I have a Trust Ami Mouse Cordless with two scrollwheels  :Shocked: 

----------

## shadow303

Use protocol "IMPS/2" instead of "PS/2".  Every wheel mouse I have used required that protocol even though none of them are of the intellimouse variety.

----------

## rfgarcia

 *Quote:*   

> I have a Trust Ami Mouse Cordless with two scrollwheels

 

Maybe you (also|instead) need to set

```
Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"
```

I can't remember where did i read that, but try it and let us know ... who knows if tomorrow we'll have to configure one of those 2-whells-kind-of-mouses  :Wink: 

----------

## Zr40

I've replaced PS/2 with IMPS/2, and the scrollwheel(s) work now. However, the lower wheel scrolls in the opposite direction as the upper wheel. (Turning the lower wheel downwards scrolls up while turning the upper wheel downwards scrolls down.)

Is it possible to reverse the lower scrollwheel or disable it?

----------

## hertog

Try :

Options "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

----------

## Zr40

 *hertog wrote:*   

> Try :
> 
> Options "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

 

Thanks! That disabled the second scrollwheel.  :Very Happy: 

----------

